# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Apex 5 operateur IN en fonction d'une variable

## cabreus

Bonjour,

je suis bloqu sur apex5 sur l'oprateur IN avec une variable.
je dtaille :
dans ma variable nomme P7_NEW je rcupre une liste de nombres spars par une virgule.
ex 12,11,15

je voudrais lancer une requte du type :


```
select champ1, champ2 from matable where champ3 IN (: P7_NEW)
```

de cette faon a plante net

mais en sql classic


```
select champ1, champ2 from matable where champ3 IN (12,11,15)
```

aucun souci.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une piste, SVP ?

----------


## Ikebukuro

Et sans l'espace entre : et P, a passe?
Sinon on peut avoir le message d'erreur?


```
select champ1, champ2 from matable where champ3 IN (:P7_NEW)
```

----------


## cabreus

re,
sans l'espace a donne un smiley sur le site ( ::P: 7_NEW).

le message d'erreur est : ORA-01722 nombre invalide

----------


## Ikebukuro

Je ne connais pas APEX mais le message d'erreur "ORA-01722 nombre invalide" est trs clair!

Le problme n'est-il pas que dans P7_NEW tu rcupres une liste de nombre spar par une virgule?
ex 12,11,15 : pour moi ce n'est pas un nombre, c'est une chane de caractres  cause des virgules.

Essaye avec un seul nombre pour voir si le problme persiste.

----------


## cabreus

Merci pour la rponse,

avec un seul nombre oui a fonctionne.
...

vais essayer une solution pl/sql pour contourner.
Si qq'un  des conseils, je prends

----------

